# Friday Night Water Heater Change Out



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just a few pictures, new heater not shown in pictures.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

NICE finger !! At least there are NO STAIRS !!!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That is not mine, just fellow company plumber helping me do this job,


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

electric-flex lines- WHAM BAMB THANKYA MAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

what type pump do you have there? do you hook it up straight to the boiler drain?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> what type pump do you have there? do you hook it up straight to the boiler drain?


Yea, to the drain on heater, well you can use the pump in more then one way, the trouble we had was no outlet, no one home, owner left shortly after we got there, so we just drained it on the open ground under the house.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like your helper is trying to get something out of his eye:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

leak1 said:


> electric-flex lines- WHAM BAMB THANKYA MAM!!!!!!!!


EQ country. I use them all the time, some have a problem on here with there use, some don't.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Yea, to the drain on heater, well you can use the pump in more then one way, the trouble we had was no outlet, no one home, owner left shortly after we got there, so we just drained it on the open ground under the house.


I've never had to use a pump. no basements here at all. Could I make better time?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Bill said:


> Looks like your helper is trying to get something out of his eye:laughing:


:laughing: Yea he got some dirt in it, he just happened to be looking out when the flash went off.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

They will evacuate the water at a faster pace if that is what you are asking.


----------

